# Help with breed



## kcco77

I just rescued this beautiful girl today and the shelter wasn't able to give me anything on the breed, they just listed her as mixed. I was hoping someone here would be able to identify at least partly, what type she is. I was thinking maybe part Australian Sheppard, due to the blue eyes and the cream coloring on her. I know there's only a few breeds that have blue eyes. Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim

Looks like a Staffy mix to me.


----------



## Kayota

I'm not sure why cream = Aussie, but I could buy Aussie/Pit or something.


----------



## JillieBean

Aussie/Cattledog/Terrier?


----------



## elrohwen

I would say catahoula over the other blue eyed breeds. Maybe mixed with pit or staffy.


----------



## taquitos

I see Australian Cattle Dog/Staffy mix. Maybe some Australian Shepherd?


----------

